# Teen hoping to join CF



## sergio (3 Apr 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have just joined the forums with the hope that someone could lead me towards the best course of action given my case. 

I am guessing you need some kind background information in order to help me in any way, so here it goes. I have recently turned 17 ( over a month ago). In the past few weeks my parents have been telling me to make up my mind on where I want to go for university and what exactly I am planning on becoming. My first consideration was MIT (with the presumption that I make it), as I am planning on going to engineering, and as a second option staying for a Canadian University for the undergrad program and then moving to MIT for graduates. Now...my marks in high school are fairly high ( 96%+ in Chem 30, 98% in Math 30, 94% in Physics 20, and currently taking calculus with a current average of 91%), and I am also involved with different clubs at my high school, athletics, newspaper editor + I do volunteer work. 
After searching the web for many hours I've come across a (possibly) better course of action : joining the CF. 

Why I personally think this would be better is because: 1. I enjoy a VERY active life style. 
                                                                                        2. I'd love to be given the opportunity to serve Canada as it has helped me and my parents .                                                                                          to reunite and live a decent life. I owe this country a LOT. 
                                                                                         3. I'd still finish a university with a degree that I like. 
                                                                                          4. This might be the best way to possibly get a chance of fulfilling my dream of becoming a 
                                                                                               pilot. ( I know I am physically apt, but I also know what the chances of making it really are)

My only problem is that I've only been living in Canada for 3 years ( minus 2 days), and after all the hours spent researching information on the net, I've come across the issue (?) of the screening process for naturalized Canadians. I 've actually been a Canadian citizen for over 2 years, ( got it thanks to my father who has lived here for over 15 years). I understand the importance of this check; my only concern is that it might not be processed by September of next year if I apply lets say in January ( grade 12). 
****So finally getting to the point...should I start the application process as soon as possible and hope it will get processed before I have to go to university ( with the possibility of leaving for a university in the states) or apply right now? 

Also, what exactly would be the point of a credit check if I apply before I turn 18? Would the fact that I have no credit history affect me in any way?  

PS: I was born and lived in Romania for the first 14 years of my life. The country is part of the European Union and NATO. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nauticus (3 Apr 2011)

My advice would be to check in with a recruiter to get the best information. Based on what you said, you may be able to apply, and may even be a good candidate, but processing times _may_ (not will, may) be longer since they'd be getting information from Romania. With that said, I would advise just calling a recruiter and going from there.

Good luck!


----------



## josh54243 (3 Apr 2011)

I believe the point of a credit check is to make sure you don't have any bad debt (legal obligations, collections, etc) that you would be 'running from'


----------



## sergio (3 Apr 2011)

@ Nauticus: Thank you! I shall go check with a recruiter as soon as possible ( hopefully sometimes this following week)
@JohnTBay: Thank you for the reply! I am guessing that was just an educated guess though?. While it most certainly sounds like the most plausible reason, I am still not entirely convinced whether or not a "clean" , NO credit history whatsoever, would be accepted. I know for a fact though that banks would generally not give u a mortgage if you have no credit history. (unless you'd have a nice % down payment).


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Apr 2011)

OK... how much credit history do you think a 17 year old should have, ideally?


----------



## sergio (3 Apr 2011)

Hmm...well I am getting mixed opinions on how you can build up your credit. My dad is saying that it goes up if u have a part time job, if u have like a phone bill on ur name etc. 
...The answer (that you're probably expecting) is not that much?! 
 I am not sure how many people apply right out of high school though.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Apr 2011)

You will not need to have a credit history. As noted the purpose of the credit check is to confirm that applicants aren't carrying unresolved debts they haven't admitted to. Stop worrying about it.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Apr 2011)

I didn't even have a bank account when I joined the CF, got in no problem.


----------



## sergio (3 Apr 2011)

Excellent! Thank you everyone for your replies . All my questions have been answered, and tomorrow I am going to the nearest CFRC for more info.


----------



## josh54243 (4 Apr 2011)

sergio said:
			
		

> I am not sure how many people apply right out of high school though.



Many, MANY people...


----------



## sergio (5 Apr 2011)

I am very excited about this program now! Yesterday I went to to my CFRC to get the application package and got more info that I couldn't find on the site. The only thing that the people from CFRC couldn't answer is regarding a medication that I have been prescribed. 

**It is called Accutane, and it is a very serious medication in that it has some rather nasty side effects. 
    My question is do they allow you to go forth with the application if u finish the treatment before basic training or would they disqualify me on the sole basis of having taken Accutane. 
    The only other alternative is to live with cystic acne, spread on my face, neck and back/chest. 
     Also another question. Would the fact that I have some serious scarring on my back and chest affect the results of the medical exam?



			
				JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Many, MANY people...


That's awesome! It's good to see that youth are so willing to serve our country.


----------



## taerakwon (5 Apr 2011)

sergio said:
			
		

> I am very excited about this program now! Yesterday I went to to my CFRC to get the application package and got more info that I couldn't find on the site. The only thing that the people from CFRC couldn't answer is regarding a medication that I have been prescribed.
> 
> **It is called Accutane, and it is a very serious medication in that it has some rather nasty side effects.
> My question is do they allow you to go forth with the application if u finish the treatment before basic training or would they disqualify me on the sole basis of having taken Accutane.
> ...



Accutane increases possibilities of having serious side effects, which could affect you and your teammates.  Your medication can cause severe depression, that is why you have to sign on the approval letter that in case you do commit suicide, your physician is not responsible for your death.  Lets say that you passed the medical examinations and every other processess.  When you enter into BMQ, If I am your instructor, I will not give a loaded gun to someone who might have severe depression, and this is for the safety of yours and others.   If you do have very severe acne and taking Accutane, which can casue casual nose bleed, depression, dry lips and skins, and many other physical demanding side effects, in my opinion, you should cure it first then apply to the army.


----------



## yoman (5 Apr 2011)

sergio said:
			
		

> **It is called Accutane, and it is a very serious medication in that it has some rather nasty side effects.
> My question is do they allow you to go forth with the application if u finish the treatment before basic training or would they disqualify me on the sole basis of having taken Accutane.


As someone who has taken Acutane I understand fully well what the medication can/does to you. I stopped my treatment a good year or two before applying so I do not know if it will affect your application. I agree with taerakwon that the side effects might be serious enough to affect you application.



			
				sergio said:
			
		

> The only other alternative is to live with cystic acne, spread on my face, neck and back/chest.



You can see a CF health professional about acne if you get in. So no you won't have to live with acne forever. I know somebody who was taking mediation before entering the CF and then saw a CF doctor when he got in and continued to his treatment (not sure if he changed drug or not).


----------



## sergio (5 Apr 2011)

Uhm...well the thing is that I am applying with the desire to join the ROTC for next year, which would give me about 17 months to cure it...and I only need about 4-5. That wouldn't be a problem. I am just wondering because I want to apply as soon as possible, that's is why I said I would be done with accutane before basic training. 
Second of all, I do realize that you almost always get dry lips and sking while on accutane, and the odd nose bleed. These shouldn't really be a problem as there are always moisturizers, and the nose bleeds stop within a 2-3 weeks from the end of the treatment.
Regarding suicidal thoughts and depression...these are necessarily direct side effects of accutane. Recent studies have shown that this depression is due to social exclusion, bullying, low quality of life etc due to the person's severe acne. I know it will probably take a few more years for these studies to be taken seriously (or proved wrong), but the only reason accutane might be accentuating these problems is because before it starts working your acne only gets A LOT worse ( it is known as IB (initial breakout)). 

@yoman: I understand. There's always the option to wait it out as it USUALLY clears up for males (to a certain extend) between 18-24. The only option of treating it at the moment is accutane as I've tried everything else on the market in the past 5 years, and I've seen 2 dermatologists + my family doctor. 

Thank you for your replies! 

**If anyone knows if it will affect the application if I stop before going for the medical exam ( and basic training of course), an answer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yoman (6 Apr 2011)

sergio said:
			
		

> @yoman: I understand. There's always the option to wait it out as it USUALLY clears up for males (to a certain extend) between 18-24. The only option of treating it at the moment is accutane as I've tried everything else on the market in the past 5 years, and I've seen 2 dermatologists + my family doctor.
> 
> Thank you for your replies!
> 
> **If anyone knows if it will affect the application if I stop before going for the medical exam ( and basic training of course), an answer would be greatly appreciated.



If I read your post correctly, your hoping to be accepted so that you start school in September 2012? If so, you do not need to apply for ROTP (not ROTC) until next fall (I think the actual deadline is sometime in December or early January but it changes every year). If so, you wouldn't end up doing basic training until the summer of 2013. You would do a recruit course that RMC runs in the summer before the academic year but it is not the full basic training. It's more of an introduction to the CF (drill, military knowledge etc). 

I totally understand what your going through with acne because I was there once too. Stick with the medication, it ended up working wonders for me after a while.  If your treatment is scheduled to end in 4-5 months I wouldn't worry about it too much. The recruiting staff will probably ask you about it during the recruiting process but if your done the treatment by the time you join the CF it hopefully shouldn't matter too much. That being said, the only real official answer you can get is by talking to the CF medical recruiting staff.


----------



## sergio (6 Apr 2011)

Yea, you're completely right! I thought the recruit course before the first year at RMC was part of the basic training, but you're right. So yeah, I was hoping to go to RMC starting in September of 2012. 

I sure will! I stuck with every single treatment to the end, until one of the doctors told me to stop and try something else . I was offered to go on accutane long ago given the severity of my acne ( one of the dermatologists was pretty 'impressed' by how bad it is ), but I wanted to try everything else before I'd even think of going on it.
** And again yes, I will be done in a couple of months, my main concern was that I might be disqualified from ROTP if I 'd have a history of being on accutane (Even after I'd be done with it). I guess I 'll call the CFRC to see if I can get a phone number or something to get in touch with someone on the CF recruiting staff .


----------



## yoman (6 Apr 2011)

sergio said:
			
		

> ** And again yes, I will be done in a couple of months, my main concern was that I might be disqualified from ROTP if I 'd have a history of being on accutane (Even after I'd be done with it). I guess I 'll call the CFRC to see if I can get a phone number or something to get in touch with someone on the CF recruiting staff .



Well, I'm in the CF and I've taken Acutane so I think your good.  :nod:


----------

